# Crates pulling out hair?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m using a metal crate and haven’t found any pulled or damaged hair. I think mine is from Midwest.

My puppy never had an accident in his crate .... but many do. The metal crate I have has a plastic bottom that can be pulled out to throughly clean with ease. It’s not so easy washing plastic or fabric. I have several fabric crates and most can only be spot cleaned. My Elite is washable but I worry if washing would shrink the fabric and I wouldn’t be able to make it fit the frame. And what do you do with your dog while the crate is drying if the need to nap?

Puppies can pee and poop on dog beds so many people don’t use any bed, or they use easily cleaned towels or fleece blankets.

I would ask your mentor because they may have specific recommendations.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey there! 

So yes, some dogs will have hair pulled out because they rub against the crates. If that happens you will have to get creative. 

That said, most people use metal crates. There are some venues in AKC and UKC (assuming you're in the States - if not I do not know the rules for other registries) that do not allow fabric crates or xpens. So you'll just have to watch your dog and verbally interrupt any rubbing you see. 

At shows, once you start working on the coat they generally do not go back in the crate until the end of the day, and they should be wrapped or banded while in the crate, so it should be fine. But like I said, it can and does happen so just watch them.

Fabric bed will be fine but you can do satin if you want! 

No such thing as bad questions! Never be afraid to ask. Also ask your breeder for their recommendations; everyone does things different in some way and they might have an even better way to do things.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ociex (Apr 18, 2021)

AluePoodles said:


> Hey there!
> 
> So yes, some dogs will have hair pulled out because they rub against the crates. If that happens you will have to get creative.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

